# Terraformers enters Naruto, One Piece and Fairy Tail



## BabyJesus (Mar 29, 2014)

100 million normal roaches invade each verse (they inhabit most of mars so the number is good)

Scenario 1 - only normal roaches


Scenario 2 - they get guns, a bucket of KFC chicken and a Fanta grape drink.



Scenario 3 - Jesus roach and his bug surgery army of 100 join them.


Location - Earth.


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 30, 2014)

Add in basketball roaches, if you want.


Some feats:
No pain receptors and can still fight while decapitated.
Spoiler


High mental capacity, can communicate by accessing the JOHJ force.


These n!ggers can actually aim and not just shoot wildly.


From a good distance they reached and passed the spaceship that's near the mesosphere in seconds, so they fast and can fly.



Jesus roach is a normal one that is born while they are under stress and get several times faster, more powerful and a sh!t load smarter plus immunity and resistance from poison, chemicals etc... that killed the previous one.
JOHJ


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 30, 2014)

Jesus at it again, i was waiting to see posts like "megatron godstomp" but didnt find any.. Op where are you from?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2014)

Natsu eats them


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2014)

All those nasty roaches die.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Mar 30, 2014)

100 million is nothing when faced with 500 BILLION explosive tags. Hahaha naruto such a dumb series sometimes.

Or imagine if the regular roaches have identical DNA, Hidan (of all people) could potentially solo them if he gets some blood and just decapitates himself after taking out his legs and arms (or equivalent). Kakuzu can put him together later, or you know, whatever.

I have no knowledge of the other series but I suppose they have similar silly ways to deal with this.


----------



## Blue (Mar 30, 2014)

Any Logia completely solos, and that's just the most simple and energy-efficient way of dealing with it. There are many others.


----------



## Blue (Mar 30, 2014)

Also Terra Formers a shit.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 30, 2014)

Hell some fodder in the One Piece Verse can likely solo


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 30, 2014)

Like everyone said this is a stomp in favor of the Naruto, One Piece and FT team.


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 30, 2014)

They out sped a spaceship taking off and reaching space in 2 or 3 seconds so these n!ggers can run like they're being chased by cops and they can hide like they're evading child support.

They can throw rocks from afar


and do drive-by shootings


Jesus roach is  giga n!gga smart and can use their tech against them (modifies pacifistas,  franky's shogun and ship etc...)

The guns are from 500+ years in the future so they're probably shoot lasers or something, that alone kills 95% of each verse.

They have beyond superhuman strength so if they catch someone they pop them like a watermelon.

Remember that they have a bucket of chicken so they can probably lure the hidden cloud village into a trap or befriend them.
Logia's can run out of energy if they don't eat for about 10 days and they will be watching their asses until someone drops their soap (attention).


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 30, 2014)

Natsu solos. But its ok even though they lose Sabertooth will always give them a shoulder to cry on.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 30, 2014)

These n!ggers make them into the Saber-pussies.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2014)

Lol they fucking die.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Mar 31, 2014)

Terrible thread


----------



## Es (Mar 31, 2014)

Why is babby Jesus green?


----------



## BabyJesus (Apr 6, 2014)

I was rereading it when I found this
burst strenght

320 km/s is about mach 930
*MACH 930 IN A SINGLE STEP*
This is the normal ones, the bugs surgery ones and my n!gga Jesus are several times faster.

Most of naruto, fairy tail and one piece are sword level

so I doubt they can take a shot from a gun 500 years in the future.

Juubi? they swarm it and go inside it, eating it or something, ginkaku and kinkaku were able to eat the nine tails meat/flesh so they should be able to too.

Remember they can attack from a distance by shooting and throwing rocks.
This is a superhuman getting destroyed by rocks thrown very very hard and fast


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Apr 6, 2014)

> 320 km/s is about mach 930
> MACH 930 IN A SINGLE STEP
> This is the normal ones, the bugs surgery ones and my n!gga Jesus are several times faster.



IIRC that was a mistranslation, it was 320 m/s or something like that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2014)

yep, 320 m/s


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 6, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> I was rereading it when I found this
> burst strenght
> 
> 320 km/s is about mach 930
> ...



That was an obvious mistranslation do you think a car can run at mach 900..  It is either m/s or Km/h.. which is used for car speed as it was getting compared to one..

The rest of your post is just Bullshit


----------



## BabyJesus (Apr 6, 2014)

Well, that sucks but they still have out speeding a spaceship to near space.

Naruto is kunai level, how can they survive rocks? (I'm f*cking serious)
The guy is a electric eel/human hybrid and his skull was vaped.

You think naruto can survive in the hood? these n!ggas are thirsty, they be on that ass instantly, homie.
All the chicks can't resist the D, kaguya and all the fairy tail chicks bow down to it's powers.

Remember that they have a bucket of chicken and a fanta grape drink, they should prove useful.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 6, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Well, that sucks but they still have out speeding a spaceship to near space.
> Naruto is kunai level, how can they survive rocks? (I'm f*cking serious)
> The guy is a electric eel/human hybrid and his skull was vaped.
> You think naruto can survive in the hood? these n!ggas are thirsty, they be on that ass instantly, homie.
> ...


You can throw a mountain at naruto and oonoki turn this in paper weight worthy


----------



## BabyJesus (Apr 6, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> You can throw a mountain at naruto and oonoki turn this in paper weight worthy



Rock>>>Kunai>>>>oonoki
deal with it


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2014)

Babe you need to get better at this.


----------



## BabyJesus (Apr 6, 2014)

If Itachi throws a kunai at oonoki, he won't die? stop the wanking, please.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 6, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Rock>>>Kunai>>>>oonoki
> deal with it


Sharp Stell>>>a rock. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 even ZaWarudo was better


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 6, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> If Itachi throws a kunai at oonoki, he won't die? stop the wanking, please.


From itachi ? 
Doubtfull  (he can just use kawarimi)
zabuza needed tons of swords and kunais.
Rocks are fooders shit at nardo you know?


----------



## BabyJesus (Apr 6, 2014)

Read what's posted and look at the picture at least.
This is a rock thrown by a terraformer vaping a superhumans skull.
Itachi beats oonoki low difficulty with one kunai to his blindspot.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 6, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Read what's posted and look at the picture at least.
> This is a rock thrown by a terraformer vaping a superhumans skull.
> Itachi beats oonoki low difficulty with one kunai to his blindspot.


Hole=/= vaping
Madara katons ,which oonoki tanked. Has more than enough energy to turn humans in ashs anyways.


----------

